# moving to Rome



## racheyadz (May 25, 2011)

Hi Im 26 yrs old, originally from Wales, uk, has been living in Australia for the past three years and would like to move closer to family. I have always wanted to live in Italy and after a recent holiday, i have decided to move to Rome. I have searched for hundred of sites for jobs, accomodation, etc but am quite unsuccessful. Please could anyone contact me with any information on making my move as easy as possible. I am moving alone, will only have limited luggage but my italian isn t very strong so I understand that living there will be very hard at first. thank you for reading my thread  ciao


----------



## Clive in Abruzzo (Sep 3, 2010)

racheyadz said:


> I understand that living there will be very hard at first. thank you for reading my thread  ciao


I've lived in Italy for seven years and my only regret is that I didn't move here in my twenties. If I were you I'd be on my way to Rome tomorrow. It is the most fantastic city. Being young and quick and in a 'full immersion' situation I would expect you to be speaking Italian quite fluently in just a few months. As for work, that's tricky because Italy is not exactly run on 'normal' lines work opportunities wise. You need to be able to bend with the wind and lean on your English speaking ability. There are all sorts of part-time seasonal jobs available to English speakers, tour bus ticket touts for example.

Travel light, keep an open mind, look for opportunities, be friendly and amenable and I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Buttati e buona fortuna!


----------

